# Apogee Ensemble vs Quartet



## aaronbagby (Jan 2, 2014)

I do a fair bit of recording at home. For the past couple of years, I've been using nothing but my various Line 6 gear for conversion/modeling (HD Pro currently). I only really track instruments (guitar/bass), and I program drums. This has worked out great, but I'm sick of that being my only option. I want a few inputs/preamps to get the hang of mic'ing up drums/etc, and I want to step up the A/D conversion. So naturally I'm thinking Apogee. I have seen a few used Ensemble units around $900 shipped on ebay, and was thinking of picking one up. However, I'm worried about spending that much on a FireWire unit, when it's possible that the next computer I get may not have a FireWire port. So I'm also looking at the Quartet. I like that it is USB, but I do wish it had more inputs. I've never been familiar with digital ins/outs, so maybe I'm overlooking a way to make the Quartet more suitable using them. Hoping someone can give me some input on which way they might go in this situation.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 2, 2014)

The Quartet has "Lightpipe" which is an optical connection that can add 8 additional preamps. However, you have to buy preamps that also use "Lightpipe." For example: PreSonus DigiMAX D8 | Sweetwater.com

I'm a fan of Apogee, I have a Duet II (not the one with MIDI) and it has been the core of my 2 channel recording setup. It's a great unit!  The Quartet is basically 2 Duet II's (  ) with a few additional (but significant) features. You can't really go wrong with Apogee...

...nor can you go wrong with the UA Apollo. 

Universal Audio Apollo DUO - Thunderbolt | Sweetwater.com

I realize an Apollo is more than a used Ensemble but its not much more than a Quartet with the additional Lightpipe preamps. Just something to think about...


----------

